# Molly just loves these and they have no wheat



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly just loves this stuff and the ingredients are all natural. She is a big fan of the pumpkin biscuit and she loved the turkey and cranberry one too. They gave us samples at the pet store. I highly recommend them Here is the website not sure if they are only available in Canada? Certain ones are grain free also and I guess they are good for dogs with sensitive tummies.

http://www.northernbiscuit.ca/index.html


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly just loves this stuff and the ingredients are all natural. She is a big fan of the pumpkin biscuit and she loved the turkey and cranberry one too. They gave us samples at the pet store. I highly recommend them Here is the website not sure if they are only available in Canada? Certain ones are grain free also and I guess they are good for dogs with sensitive tummies.
> 
> http://www.northernbiscuit.ca/index.html


I will have to see if they sell it at our healthy pet food store. They sound really great and if Molly approves, well...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I sniffed the pumpkin pie one and I almost wanted to take a bite They do sell them in the US but you would probably have to email and see who carries it


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They look yummy, I'll have to try them on Rufus.


----------

